# Glasgow attack



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

After the Glasgow Airport attack the police have revealed the name of one of the arrested men Singe Majeep !


----------



## oldmouldy (May 18, 2006)

second man is named as MAHEED SROASTIN


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: stop FFS, my fucking sides are killing me!!

Singe majeep ........ :lol: :lol: :lol: brilliant :lol: :lol:


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nath (May 17, 2006)

Thats strange..... I heard that the driver was called Mustafa Skingraft.....


----------

